# Which sex is more overweight?



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been going to bars most weekends for a few months now, can't say which gender is more overweight around here.

What about in general were u live?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't go to bars, but there are more over weight women at my work place.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Where I live - females.


----------



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

It's an obvious answer. The most overweight sex are aliens from outer space.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I only see big boned people here no fat people . But the majority of big boned people are female but that to is bias as I don't have a sneaky check out of any of the males .


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Overweight and Obesity Rates for Adults by Gender

Location: United States	
Male: 69.9%
Female: 57.0%

http://kff.org/other/state-indicator/adult-overweightobesity-rate-by-gender/


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No idea I don't pay that close attention with men I don't care with women I either think their attractive or their not and quickly move on.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Women. All the men with high BMI's just have all kinds of gains


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Where I live, I think women are easily the most morbidly obese (in general)...
Not fully sure which gender has a larger overweight population though... tbh I suspect it's the female population still, though.
In all fairness though, perhaps guys are somewhat better at hiding it.


----------



## Somber Rain (Apr 30, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> Overweight and Obesity Rates for Adults by Gender
> 
> Location: United States
> Male: 69.9%
> ...


Aw snap here's the facts.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I have a mental image of obese grey aliens


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends which country you are in and which ethnicity.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Definitely not oral or doggy-style 

In all seriousness, I see way more obese females here in Melbourne.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Women, I see a lot that out fat me by a wide margin.

I weigh less than most of the males also, but they tend to be more muscular or whatever.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Somber Rain said:


> Aw snap here's the facts.


Must be all the extra pressure that is placed on women.

Hmmmnnn... not that much pressure after all, eh?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Which sex is more overweight. It has come to this.

Personally, ever since I gained weight I tend to notice people who are still wider than me. I haven't been counting how many males and how many females, but since I was under the impression that males would have pot bellies at worst it did surprise me that some of these people turned out to be males.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Men are more overweight in Sweden.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I've noticed how many of my male classmates from high school have gotten fat, while my female classmates have stayed about the same. It is odd because females biologically gain fat more easily and have less muscle to burn off excess calories. I think it may be because females actually try to eat healthily and exercise, while males eat whatever tastes good and watch sports on TV. The males who gained the most weight were actually the most athletic in high school, but once they stopped playing sports they got fat quickly.


hey man.. u just wrote my answer to this thread...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't see many obviously overweight people where I live though the UK in general has the highest rate in Europe. So I can't say right now.

Going off what Komorikun said a lot of my town and particularly in areas I walk through are recent immigrants from other European countries - mostly Poland with lower rates of obesity. I know because they don't speak in English with others. I also rarely see anyone of South or East Asian descent who's overweight as far as I can remember where I live. There's a lot of Chinese students in town near the uni and just a large South Asian population anyway (I think its like 30% ish)


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

There seem to be some conflicting statistics but, in general, women are more overweight than men.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

women women women, omg theyre sooo faaattt, have you seen those huuge fat ***?? it looks like tumor sometimes, somebody need to fix those because wtf is that?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, but which sex is more bow-legged? 

:con


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Women. All the men with high BMI's just have all kinds of gains












Dem gainez.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

^ Now there's a man who's comfortable with life. :yes I couldn't fake a happy facial expression like that if I tried.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm going to go with the ladies, not based on any reliable sources or facts or anything, I'm just a sexist pig. 

And we still relentlessly shame fat men in this day and age and treat them as objects of humor and derision, but the ladies and the media continually pimp it to me and everyone else that it is okay to be a fat slob if you are a woman. There being a fat acceptance movement disturbs me greatly. Right up there with NAMBLA.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

There is a lot more pressure on women to look slim than there are for men...for men, I think it is considered more 'ideal' if they are bigger. So that alone probably means women are more likely to try to keep their weight under control.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

overweight is disgusting in both. who cares


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Overweight and Obesity Rates for Adults by Gender
> 
> Location: United States
> Male: 69.9%
> ...


Meh, BMI is a pretty flawed system for measuring fatness. (Doesn't even take fat into account, just body weight.)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Meh, BMI is a pretty flawed system for measuring fatness. (Doesn't even take fat into account, just body weight.)


It says "Percentages are weighted to reflect population characteristics." So I assume they took that into account. I agree that BMI is pretty inaccurate when it comes to measuring fat percentages but I'm not sure there are enough legit muscular people who show up as high BMI to skew the results that much in each state.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I see alot of both, would say a 50/50 split


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanatar18 said:


> Where I live, I think women are easily the most morbidly obese (in general)...
> Not fully sure which gender has a larger overweight population though... tbh I suspect it's the female population still, though.
> In all fairness though, perhaps guys are somewhat better at hiding it.


http://www.statcan.gc.ca/tables-tableaux/sum-som/l01/cst01/health82b-eng.htm?sdi=body mass index

Actually men are more overweight and obese in Canada. I'm not sure about just obese though.

I feel like I see more overweight women. Why is that? Have we been trained to ignore overweight men?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't care.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have seen way more overweight males than females.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've seen more overweight males than females. Morbidly obese though seems to be pretty split.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't focus on people that way in the bars here, so I never thought about it yet while in the bars. Maybe next time.

And I know guys always hold in there guts, but I've never heard or had a discussion about girls doing it....I wonder who does that more ?

If I'm standing, I hold it in a lot anyways regardless of who's around........

Yay very soon I won't go over 170lb on my diet anymore.


----------

